# Decoy Anchors



## MUDDuck (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time to start getting all your duck decoys ready for the upcoming season. I have decoy anchors for sale, 4 oz. or 6 oz. mushroom and 4oz egg anchors for Texas rigging. The 4 oz. mushrooms are 7.50 a dz. the 6 oz. are 9.00 a dz. and the 4 oz. eggs are 9.00 a dz. Call 801-953-3570 or PM me to order.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

location?


----------



## MUDDuck (Jul 1, 2013)

West Valley City


----------



## MUDDuck (Jul 1, 2013)

Still have a few dz. of each size left for the reduced price of $7.50 per dz. any size. Less than 2 weeks to go


----------

